# GeForce 3 TI 200 S-In benutzen



## Fraggi (30. März 2004)

Moin,

Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner GeForce 3 Karte - und zwar hat sie folgende Ein-/Ausgänge: "S-Out" "AV-Out" "S-In".
Allerdings habe ich bisher nicht herausgefunden wie ich das S-In benutzen kann 
Soweit ich weiss sind haben diese Anschlüsse folgende "Langbezeichnungen":
S-Out = Supervideo-Out
AV-Out = Analogvideo-Out
S-In = Supervideo-In
stimmt das überhaupt so? 

S-Out / AV-Out konnt ich auch schon beide an ein Scart-Kabel anschließen und den Fernseher als Monitor nutzen.

Also wenn einer weis ob / wie das geht dann wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------

